# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  проблема

## andrey kraev

подскажите,не пойму пишу слова и у меня звуки как будто я фотографирую или еще что то

----------


## ДядяВася

http://otvet.mail.ru/question/58386089

----------


## MegaMaster

о, благодарю, столкнулся с той же проблемой: вроде и ерунда, а исправить никак не мог

----------


## vikuska29

и у меня тоже было,и вирусняков нахапала кучу,мне сосед подсказал "скорую помощь для компьютера" быстро приехали,вызов у них бесплатный, и так      быстро сказали мне в чем проблема и сразу решили,ну профи одно слово,да в придачу дали кучу рекомендацый как в дальнейшем избежать поломок, гово-  рить  можно много,сами проверьте http://komputernaya-pomosh-moscow.ru/virus.php Москва и область.

----------


## Ksuw_ka

Подскажите, пожалуйста, что делали? У меня тоже самое, пишу и звуки как будто фоткаю! Это невыносимо! Помогите избавиться! Сил нет терпеть!

----------


## gobhack

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, что делали? У меня тоже самое, пишу и звуки как будто фоткаю! Это невыносимо! Помогите избавиться! Сил нет терпеть!


Первый ответ в теме содержит решение... Ваш Кэп

----------

